# Ubuntu Causes Girl To Drop Out of College.



## rigoletto@ (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## topcat (Jan 2, 2018)

I laughed so hard it hurts! Not sure if I should be thanking


----------



## Snurg (Jan 2, 2018)

Sadly I am too nerdy to be able to recognize whether the mass of news consumers will laugh about a styrofoam-brained girl, or will believe that all except windows is not good to have.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 2, 2018)

Snurg said:


> ...will believe that all except windows is not good to have.



This, most likely.

They should have added she is not a computer science major.


----------



## kpedersen (Jan 2, 2018)

But I doubt that Verizon CD or standard MS Office would work with Android or iOS either because they are so locked and crippled... But people are fine with that.


----------



## Rod Myers (Jan 2, 2018)

ignorance is bliss, and this human female is very blissful


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## dclau (Jan 5, 2018)

Holy crap! Seems like we're running out of caves


----------



## bookwormep (Jan 9, 2018)

Oh, c'mon man!


----------



## rufwoof (Jan 9, 2018)

CD tray still not working (towards end of video), coffee cups still get knocked over every time the laptop is rebooted as the tray retracts.

She's has another video I believe, asking for tips about the best ways to remove Tippex from the display.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jan 9, 2018)

Not related but leaving it here anyway:


----------



## Maelstorm (Jan 14, 2018)

Well now...someone just needs to take the time to teach her how to Unix.  Eventually, she will migrate over to FreeBSD and her life will be nothing but bliss.

A question that we all should be asking is why can't she restore the laptop to factory spec?  It does have a recovery partition.  And since it presumably came installed with both Windows and Linux, she owns a Windows license.

An even better question to ask is when did Dell start installing both Windows and Linux and why you can't dual-boot them?


----------



## aht0 (Jan 14, 2018)

My assumption:First OS installed was windows, second installed OS was ubuntu. And GRUB was ofc left with Ubuntu as default.
Girl either saw GRUB but did not realize she could switch OS, timeout period was very small or GRUB wasn't even displayed before booting straight to Ubuntu (since video shows Ubuntu 7.10 it's probably original GRUB not v2)


----------



## Kumo Isao (Jan 14, 2018)

Initially I wanted to laugh it off. But then I realized I was like that girl before I was using Debian. I have come a long way catching up everybody around me. Now I am adding FreeBSD to my toolbox.


----------



## scottro (Jan 14, 2018)

https://www.linuxinsider.com/story/65877.html

So, first of all, we're talking about something that happened around 9 years ago, in 2009.  She couldn't connect to the Internet, was apparently given bad advice by Dell, didn't have Word, which was required.  

Anyway, one assumes that in the 9 years that have passed, the person has managed to deal with it in some way or another.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jan 14, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


>








BTW, it is an old video, she had to use non-systemd Ubandoo 
She uses Open Office 2.3, that was released in 2007-09-17.
It had to be LTS release


----------



## Sensucht94 (Jan 14, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> Not related but leaving it here anyway:



Unfortunately stark reality remains that, no matter how many people criticize on its lack of security, its faults, its being bloated (200 Services at boot? 2Gb RAM in idle?), its being expensive, its being a true spyware recording every action of half World population, its lack of flexibility and customization option, its continuous mandatory updates and the system breaks they sometimes cause. 

PS: despite those guys here, I can say I'm not familiar with WinNT


----------



## Beastie7 (Jan 15, 2018)

As much as I love FreeBSD, it's got a long way to go before it can replace Windows, or macOS.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jan 15, 2018)

I do not see FreeBSD or anything replacing Windows/MacOS for desktop purposes any time soon.

I believe the only OS what can become an actual replacement for those, is the OS pushed by someone that already have a huge user base for some reason.

If (e.g.) Valve + Netflix hypothetically joint to create a new desktop focused OS because they want to have control of their business in the desktop market, they are capable of succeed. I mean a proper OS and not the Valve/Linux venture.

It would not be that hard for them to:

1- convince millions of people to at least try it, people whom they know;
2- convince manufactures to write drivers;
3- and one of the most important things, with some minimal initial success, convince Adobe to port they software to it.

In this meaning FreeBSD could be the one, but not FreeBSD itself but a separated purpose built on top of it, like Sony did with PS3/4 (and at some extent MacOS).


----------



## Snurg (Jan 15, 2018)

Beastie7 said:


> As much as I love FreeBSD, it's got a long way to go before it can replace Windows, or macOS.


It can and does... but only for some sort of people, like some of those who visit this forum.
And, do we really want it become a straitjacket for the masses like Windows or MacOS?


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jan 15, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> anything replacing Windows/MacOS for desktop purposes any time soon


It's heavily depends on what you mean under "desktop purposes".
For me, Windows and MacOS are crap for "desktop purposes",
and are unusable. But GNU/Linux (non-systemd Devuan) and FreeBSD are
great desktop operating systems, and satisfies me 100%, I use lightweight environments
on both, FVWM as a WM, Pcmanfm as a FM, Vim/GVim as an editor, etc
(I used minimal installation with Devuan, without any environments.
Devuan is a little bit better than FreeBSD BTW, for desktop purposes,
because many .deb packages are available prebuilt on many sites,
also many proprietary software are also available. And this will never be available 
for FreeBSD, if things won't change, why some company will build packages for FreeBSD,
if even its developers don't use it as a desktop OS???)

But of course, for a regular "average user" Windows and MacOS are better,
because they are not able to use *nix OS-es fully, only Ubuntu, or some another
*nix OS with GUI, but such OS-es are crappy for now.


----------



## herrbischoff (Jan 15, 2018)

Again, one of my favorite Red Dwarf quotes: "The stupid, Lister, like German tourists, are everywhere..." 

But seriously, she's just a user. She doesn't know better. Nor should she need to. The kicker for me is that she's externally blaming, not internally reality-checking. Then again, there's the famous Arthur Conan Doyle passage from the Sherlock Holmes stories: "Mediocrity knows nothing higher than itself, but talent instantly recognizes genius." It's difficult for most to see beyond one's horizon or at least recognize one's own ignorance as a possibility — and do something about it.


----------

